# Mitsubishi mtx 225 parts



## Csteeples (May 6, 2012)

Hi
I recently purchased a Mitsubishi mtx 225 tractor and have since discovered that there are no parts suppliers for this model in new Zealand. I am wondering if anyone knows of a similar model or other brand that uses the same parts? Mitsubishi themselves do not supply these as they refer to it as a grey market tractor. I believe that they make other brands so must there must be one that uses the same engine etc

Thanks


----------

